# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حدس درباره اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور 94

## fateme.sajjadi

*سلام دوستان عزیز بنابر محساباتی که انجام دادم و با توجه به روال هر سال :
امسال نتایج نهایی کنکور 94    6 یا 7 شهریور خواهد بود 
هر سال همین طور بوده که یک ماه و یک هقته طول میکشیده تا نتایج بیاد 
حدس من اینه*  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## devil10danial

آخه گفتن دهه دوم شهریور که

----------


## m.a_935267

باز شد بحث تاریخ اعلام نتایج!
من که دفعه قبلم اشتباه بود حدسم! میخوام دیگه حدس نزنم!!
نگران نباشین من میدونم که بلاخره یه روزی قراره بیاد!

هروقت تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش بخشی واسه اعتراض به نتیجه نهایی باز شد اونوقت میشه دقیق گفت کی میاد

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> باز شد بحث تاریخ اعلام نتایج!
> من که دفعه قبلم اشتباه بود حدسم! میخوام دیگه حدس نزنم!!
> نگران نباشین من میدونم که بلاخره یه روزی قراره بیاد!
> 
> هروقت تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش بخشی واسه اعتراض به نتیجه نهایی باز شد اونوقت میشه دقیق گفت کی میاد


اخه من نگاه کردم با توجه به سال قبل و تاریخ اعلام نتیجه اولیه رو گفتم و درست دراومد ...
اینم باید توجه داشت که امسال نتایج زود تر اومده پس ننتیجه نهایی هم قطعا زود تر 17 شهریور که پارسال بود میاد ..
یه حدسه دیگه قشنگه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اخه من نگاه کردم با توجه به سال قبل و تاریخ اعلام نتیجه اولیه رو گفتم و درست دراومد ...
> اینم باید توجه داشت که امسال نتایج زود تر اومده پس ننتیجه نهایی هم قطعا زود تر 17 شهریور که پارسال بود میاد ..
> یه حدسه دیگه قشنگه


نه هفته اول نتایج ما که امسال ارشد دادیم میاد نتایج شما احتمالا 15 شهریور بیاد

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> نه هفته اول نتایج ما که امسال ارشد دادیم میاد نتایج شما احتمالا 15 شهریور بیاد


مگه نمیشه دوتاش تو یه هفته باشه ؟نتایج شما سه شهریور میاد

----------


## علی پاتر

اصن بخدا از عنوان تاپیک حدس زدم استارترش تویی :Yahoo (21): 
ول کن اغا یبارم اینو سوژه کردی؟؟میخوام چیکار هرکی بیاد یه حدسی بزنه؟ها ؟ن خدایی میخوام چیکار؟؟

----------


## par.rah

بذارید فعلا خوش بگذرونیم..یکی میگه کشوری شده یکی یه چیز دیگه
همش استرس...

----------


## ...Rahim...

> *سلام دوستان عزیز بنابر محساباتی که انجام دادم و با توجه به روال هر سال :
> امسال نتایج نهایی کنکور 94    6 یا 7 شهریور خواهد بود 
> هر سال همین طور بوده که یک ماه و یک هقته طول میکشیده تا نتایج بیاد 
> حدس من اینه*


خدا کنه هرچی زودتر بیاد تکلیفمون معلوم شه
این دوستانی که میگن هرچی دیر تر بیاد بهتره حداقل این تایم رو راحتیم خدایی چجوری این کار رو میکنید ؟  :Yahoo (76):  به منم یاد بدید خب ! واسه من هر روز که طول میکشه عذابه چون همیشه استرس این که چی قراره بشه تو ذهنم هست !

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

یکی بیاد این تاپیکو ببنده

----------

